# RaspNGo?



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Has anyone used a RaspNGo? I was thinking of it for Christmas, wasn't sure if it was worth it?
RaspNGo


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

subbing. Also interested in one of these


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Never used one, but I wish I had..... looks at scars on hands 


.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I almost bought one the other day, but wasn't sure f it was worth it. I'd be glad to hear if anyone has used one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never used one, but they always look like a gimick to me because of the price (both these and RidersRasp too). 

Not to say they might not work lovely. I've never used one so I don't know. But they are priced higher than a farrier's rasp. Which is two sided and what professional farriers use. So why not use that? 

Maybe because I've taken farrier science I am used to a standard rasp. I don't remember the last time I've skinned myself. Make sure you have a rasp handle and use two hands...one on each end of the rasp. Works pretty well. 

So yeah, they might work great, but I almost see these funny looking types of rasps as taking advantage of horse owners who don't know any better.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Want one! I found one similar that had a curve in it, for beveling edges, but wouldn't ship to canada.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Check the woodworking supplies at the local hardware store. There will be rasps of every description, perhaps even cheaper than the Raspngo.


----------

